# Wheel/Tire Packages Online



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey guys, I need to find a good web site to buy a wheel/tire package. I'm not happy with what any of the local places have so I've been looking around online, but I'm not sure what sites are reputable. Any suggestions? I'm looking for a nice, clean 5 spoke wheel.. preferably hyper silver (gun metal) or whatever they're calling it now.

Thanks!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, there's always http://www.tirerack.com and http://www.tires.com -- which are the big two. Outside of that, I can't help much.

What I'd do is go to a site like http://www.cardomain.com and look at some of the GTOs on there. Find a wheel design you like, then shop the heck out of it.

I wound up digging around and found a nice 5 spoke from Boyd Coddington. They can do all kinds of things, like powder coating, as they're built to order. You might want to look into that. Good luck.


----------



## gagliano7 (Mar 14, 2007)

The_Goat said:


> Hey guys, I need to find a good web site to buy a wheel/tire package. I'm not happy with what any of the local places have so I've been looking around online, but I'm not sure what sites are reputable. Any suggestions? I'm looking for a nice, clean 5 spoke wheel.. preferably hyper silver (gun metal) or whatever they're calling it now.
> 
> Thanks!


www.gravanatuning.com has a group purchase on ROH Drift R Wheels in black,silver or chrome in 18's or 19's and staggered with no fender rolling.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.groupawheels.com/ 

http://www.wheelmax.com/product.asp?ProdId=2310 

http://www.jhp.com.au/

Here are a couple that I know of... There are a few more I'll post them when I can. Hope this helps...:cheers


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

what tire would u guys use nitto or michlien drag rad.?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Wheel/Tire packages*



The_Goat said:


> Hey guys, I need to find a good web site to buy a wheel/tire package. I'm not happy with what any of the local places have so I've been looking around online, but I'm not sure what sites are reputable. Any suggestions? I'm looking for a nice, clean 5 spoke wheel.. preferably hyper silver (gun metal) or whatever they're calling it now.
> 
> Thanks!





> Call "Need4Speed" 818-896-1148 ask for edwin.
> Knows alot about Goats... Carries a pretty good line of wheels


arty:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Would these be a good replacement for the stock 245/45 17 BF on 
the GTO?
http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...PONTIAC&cs=235&vid=009682&rd=17&ar=45&ct=null


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone have these on their GTO?


Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 
245/45ZR-17 95Y VSB (31417 

or 235/45zr 17 Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

NT91 said:


> Anyone have these on their GTO?
> 
> 
> Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3
> ...



I've got'em, 235/40's in front, 255/35's in back. Much better traction and road holding than the stock 18" rubber.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I actually wound up keeping my stock rims and going with the General Exclaim UHP's from tirerack.com. By the time I got 'em shipped and mounted/balanced it was only 390.00. I'm really impressed with the handling too. Low noise, good traction wet & dry.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## 06-GOAT (Jun 20, 2007)

The_Goat said:


> Hey guys, I need to find a good web site to buy a wheel/tire package. I'm not happy with what any of the local places have so I've been looking around online, but I'm not sure what sites are reputable. Any suggestions? I'm looking for a nice, clean 5 spoke wheel.. preferably hyper silver (gun metal) or whatever they're calling it now.
> 
> Thanks!


19X9 Front 19x10 Rear 

Just got ROH Drift-R 19X9 Front 19x10 Rear 265-30-19 front 275-30-19 rear from AmericanMuscleCarWheels.com. Fits great! They had the best sales peolpe and help that I have found on the net. You can also go to GroupAwheels.com, they import the ROH wheels which are made in australia and make wheels for Holden. Fits great! 265-30-19 front 275-30-19 rear


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

06-GOAT said:


> 19X9 Front 19x10 Rear
> 
> Just got ROH Drift-R 19X9 Front 19x10 Rear 265-30-19 front 275-30-19 rear from AmericanMuscleCarWheels.com. Fits great! They had the best sales peolpe and help that I have found on the net. You can also go to GroupAwheels.com, they import the ROH wheels which are made in australia and make wheels for Holden. Fits great! 265-30-19 front 275-30-19 rear



Those look real nice. I can't wait for mine. I'm getting mine from Gravana Tuning in the Group buy. Hopefully they will show up in Aug, as expected.


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

or you can try buywheelstoday.com they have some good deals there to and not bad on price.....rich


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

*Wheel and Tire Packages*

www.wheelstudio.com


----------

